# Yes! Confirmed, kiwi is eggnant! :d



## Merfaye (Oct 26, 2013)

*Hello Everyone! I made a thread yesterday in "Breeding Budgie" section, about my cutie Fischer Kiwi. I ask for help coz i need to know if kiwi is Eggnant  i have her and her partner Apple for more than a year, and i used to see them always fighting but not a serious fight  Thats why im so Surprised seen them "Mating"  and after few days i saw Kiwi have some changes with her physical look, special below her tummy.. Its my fist time to see it a bit Bloated. So i took a photo and posted here.

And with the help of Aluz, told me that Yes, kiwi is Eggnant *


----------



## Merfaye (Oct 26, 2013)

*Im so Happy coz i cant wait anymore to see kiwis Babies  i told Aluz that im goin to update her with kiwis Eggnancy  And gives kiwi special attention and extra care.

So today... I checked kiwi and shes always in her nest box. And the next thing that i saw was.......... *


----------



## Juhi (Jul 13, 2014)

Congratulations 
Take care of your little Kiwi


----------



## Merfaye (Oct 26, 2013)

*


Juhi said:



Congratulations 
Take care of your little Kiwi 

Click to expand...

Thank you Juhi :budgie: *


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Yes!!! She laid sooner than I expected, congrats on your first egg! arty3:
In case you don't know, lovebirds eggs take a bit longer to incubate when compared to budgie's eggs. They take about 22 - 23 days of incubation.
Besides the normal breeding diet, it's good if you place two water dishes or a water dish and a birdie bathtub with some water. Both parents will bathe and go back into the nest, this will give the eggs some moist and a much needed humidity to stay healthy.
The father will also be very present during the whole process and will help with the incubation of the eggs.


----------



## kwatson (Jan 19, 2014)

Yay!! Congrats


----------



## Mikey Did It (May 14, 2009)

Ohhh! The babies are going to be so cute!!! Can't wait for the pictures.


----------



## Merfaye (Oct 26, 2013)

*


aluz said:



Yes!!! She laid sooner than I expected, congrats on your first egg! arty3:
In case you don't know, lovebirds eggs take a bit longer to incubate when compared to budgie's eggs. They take about 22 - 23 days of incubation.
Besides the normal breeding diet, it's good if you place two water dishes or a water dish and a birdie bathtub with some water. Both parents will bathe and go back into the nest, this will give the eggs some moist and a much needed humidity to stay healthy.
The father will also be very present during the whole process and will help with the incubation of the eggs.

Click to expand...

Thanks Aluz, yeah even me, never expect as early as this lol. And your right, love birds incubation process takes quite longer than budgies. thanks for reminding me, atleast i can adjust my patience to wait for the egg to hatch. lol and i always give them two water dish, coz i know how much they love to bath! hahah.

thanks again.. will keep everyone updated *


----------



## Merfaye (Oct 26, 2013)

*


kwatson said:



Yay!! Congrats 

Click to expand...

Thanks Kim :budgie:*


----------



## Merfaye (Oct 26, 2013)

*


Mikey Did It said:



Ohhh! The babies are going to be so cute!!! Can't wait for the pictures.

Click to expand...

Thanks Nedra  once they hatch ill post all the lil chicks photos  :budgie:*


----------



## Merfaye (Oct 26, 2013)

*Hello Everyone, Im posting some Updates about Kiwis Eggnancy 

Well, i have 5 eggs now in Kiwi's nest box, heres the date of each egg been laid,

&#128035;1st Egg Sept.30, 2014
&#128035;2nd Egg Oct.2, 2014.
&#128035;3rd Egg Oct.4, 2014.
&#128035;4th Egg Oct.6, 2014.
&#128035;5th Egg Oct.8, 2014.

After the last egg been laid, kiwi start incubating her eggs untill now, so its been 6 days, i believe that 6 to 7 day old eggs, we will notice small veins inside, but i candled all the eggs and this is what i saw.. (Check attachment)

I believe i have both Hens :/*


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

The eggs do seem to be clear, but still that doesn't mean they are both females.
Usually when two females mate and go through the breeding process you will see a much larger number of eggs as both of them would lay.
5 eggs is pretty normal for just one hen. My Sindel laid the same amount if I recall correctly on her first time and 3 chicks hatched.

You can always wait a few more days and candle them again...


----------



## Merfaye (Oct 26, 2013)

*


aluz said:



The eggs do seem to be clear, but still that doesn't mean they are both females.
Usually when two females mate and go through the breeding process you will see a much larger number of eggs as both of them would lay.
5 eggs is pretty normal for just one hen. My Sindel laid the same amount if I recall correctly on her first time and 3 chicks hatched.

You can always wait a few more days and candle them again...

Click to expand...

You giving me Hopes Aluz  Thanks for the advice. 
Ok i will wait for few more days and try to candle them again. By the way i tried checking apple's Pelvis bones to see if apple is really a hen or **** and i see that its quite wide, its something like 4mm to measure.

But i believe aswell that every birds has uniqueness. I just really wish i dont have two hens. Ill keep u updated again  Thanks Dear *


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

You're welcome, my friend!
I never checked the bones of my lovebirds, I'm not experienced enough when it comes to that and reaching a conclusion on gender. If a lovebird is bigger in size and bulkier, the bones should be larger and further away from each other, I think.


----------



## Merfaye (Oct 26, 2013)

*


aluz said:



You're welcome, my friend!
I never checked the bones of my lovebirds, I'm not experienced enough when it comes to that and reaching a conclusion on gender. If a lovebird is bigger in size and bulkier, the bones should be larger and further away from each other, I think.

Click to expand...

Yep, u have a point, coz Apple is a bit bigger than kiwi.  Will see on the next days  Thanks a lot again *


----------



## Merfaye (Oct 26, 2013)

*23 days old Eggs. Candle them and still clear, sadly kiwi stops incubating :/ im sure i have both hens :/*


----------



## BumbleBee (Sep 19, 2014)

I'm sorry. I just read the rest of the posts. I'm sorry they aren't fertile. If they are both female then you can make up two pairs and have more? That's one way to look at it. I'm wishing the best for you!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Merfaye said:


> *23 days old Eggs. Candle them and still clear, sadly kiwi stops incubating :/ im sure i have both hens :/*


Oh, I'm sorry... We were all rooting for your pair.


----------



## KatRay09 (Feb 28, 2009)

What a shame


----------

